# What do you think about those Hooligans?



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, title says it all. Been checking out the Cannondale Hooligan bike for a little while now. What do you guys think of them as an urban commuter?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t think there`s a big advantage so having 20 in wheels for a non folding bike, but the disadvantages aren`t as bad as people make out either. For an "urban commuter", I think the biggest problem you`d have with it is that it calls a lot of attention, so might be a little bit quicker to change owners. They look cool, though. If you like the Hooligan, take a look at the Dahon Smooth Hound also- very similar style except with 2 x 8.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never heard of one till now, but Rodar makes a good point about it standing out to thieves. Can you try one out? Another fun/simple/compact option might be a 24" BMX if you're not going too far.


----------



## faz077 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've discovered the Hooligan in the last 2 weeks having seen one at the local shop when I was buying a cruiser for my wife. They had the black 2011 model on the floor but when I returned 2 days later and spoke to the boss of the store he said it wasn't for sale as it was their shop bike and they wouldn't sell it. That day they had a white 2011 model which they had sold some time ago getting some small mods to it.

So I went from not knowing about them to seeing 2 of them and then wanting one so badly. Managed to find a new 2011 model at another store and hour away (which is a pain) and put a deposit on it. Apparently Cannondale aren't sending the 2012 model to Australia, but overall there isn't too much difference between the 2011 and 2012 model when it comes down to it.

Reason why I got one was to ride with the wife and kids on something small and fun without getting on the full suspension XC race bike (Specialized Epic Marathon). And I must admit, I do like unique things too - I'm always the one with the out there sunglasses, shoes and now bike!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Faz, did you get one with 8-speed hub or SS? They do look fun. I saw one a few years ago in my LBS, but didn`t pay much mind to it. My mind kept drifting back though, so I finally decided I wanted to take a test ride, but when I went back to do that, it had been sold. Now I have a Bike Friday that looks like a drop bar BMX- goofy is good :lol: I took my Friday on an 82 mile ride Sunday, which is pretty long by my standards.


----------



## faz077 (Dec 12, 2007)

It's the Hooligan 3 (2011) which is the SRAM i-Motion internal 3 speed hub. From what I can tell the "3" was the only version brought into Australia.

I won't pick the bike up for another few weeks at least due to work and family commitments, although I'm busting to have a ride on it. The shop where I've got it from isn't local for me and is a 2 hour round trip so it can wait there while I clean up the shed to fit the bikes in and wait until the cruiser I've ordered for my wife arrives. Not in too much of a hurry as my eldest also needs a new bike but the one I want for him is unavailable from Giant until the mid year shipments come in.

It's going to be an absolute bike-fest in the house with 3 new bikes pretty much all coming at once!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw it and thought "fashion bike." Take that as you will.


----------



## faz077 (Dec 12, 2007)

I guess it depends on its use. For me, it will be used when I want to ride around the block with the kids for an hour or so. No point breaking out the race bike for that.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

It should fit in smaller spaces easier since the overall length is smaller. That makes it easier for apartment dwellers or people who carry a bike on subways or trains. It would definitely be nice to have if you lived in an older apartment building with an internal stairwell - I used to whack my big Karate Monkey wheels against the walls and railings all the time when I lived in one of those buildings.

As far as standing out goes, that's a pathetic reason to reject a bike. I think poor locking technique results in a lot more bike theft than having a unique bike. Besides, I'd much rather risk theft than ride a bike that I don't like. (My current ride is a very sweet looking bright orange Troll). And don't forget that if it did get stolen it would be a lot easier to track down than a boring generic bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I saw it and thought "fashion bike."


I think fasion is the biggest reason people buy minis. Then again, it`s also the biggest reason people buy 10 speed clusters.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't fight too much about going 10-speed with one of my road bikes. Killed some shifters, needed new ones, whatever.

But you can have the 9-speed drivetrain off my MTB when you pry it out of my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Yeah, availability becomes an issue eventually. I should have said "fasion is the main reason for X to exist" rather than why people buy it. 

Our tandem has 9-speed. I`m disappointed that it normally works as well as the 7-s and 8-s on my other bikes, denying me good whining rights.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

The new 2012 models that just came out have a thicker more industrial looking fork. The specs also show that the lower head tube bearings are 1.5 inches. Now, that is what I call stout! I used to hate it, but the more I look at it ther more I like it. And with the new one, I think that industrial look really offsets the smallish wheels.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I want one so bad. Its the only 20 bike thats been designed with a full length fork (I really hate those small folder bikes with their short forks and 1m steerers, its so ugly, yuck.

The difference between the 11 and 12 model is the color and the 12 model has a longer headtube making it look less retard3d with its spacer stack. Also the frame has a more exotic form, its not round tubes anymore, it looks hydroformed now. Can't really say whats better but I'd guess the round tubes are stronger and have less surface defects inside. And judging from pics there is no derrailleur hanger anymore.

1.5 headtube. And the fork has been redesigned from being round tube and possibly steel to being a weird cross section and I'd say almost definitely alu judging by the shape.

The fork has a A-C of around 400mm but I have not confirmed this myself. 
I'm not a big fan of that monocrap up front so if I get one I'm putting a salsa fork on it or a surly, steel of course.

pics 2012 Cannondale Hooligan
thread Cannondale Hooligan review?


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I find them too weird for my liking, though I have to admit they look pretty cool in person. Think I might have seen someone commute on one a week or two ago on my ride to work. I don't know what the deal is with the high pricing of $1k! I'd rather get a Bad Boy 5 for that price. At least it looks like a proper bike


----------



## mangofandango29 (Sep 19, 2011)

i managed to get a 2010 hooligan about a year back for £450 then sold it to another member of the hooligan group on facebook and ordered myself a 2012 , i use it for my work commute and there just a good fun bike when fancy going for a ride the nexus 3 speed rear hub is now so much nicer then the sram i-motion of the last few years. sure there no cheap tho most cannondale things always cost a few quid more just throw a leg over take 1 for a ride and ull be left with a big grin no doubt, if on facebook have a look at the hooligan groups and check erm out


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

$1k? They were going for sale at $400 at the LBS. I very nearly bought one simply because it was well priced. They were trying to push out the last of last year's stock though.


----------



## mangofandango29 (Sep 19, 2011)

$1k a bit much tho some no its a rare bike so do ask over the top for theres, they do pop up on ebay from time to time


----------



## larsbaby (Apr 11, 2005)

Any chance someone could point me towards an LBS that has them in stock and willing to ship? Would love to save a bit on last years model if possible, but would be happy just to find one that will ship


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

hey hey hey guys, yesterday i was looking at the c-dale site and you8 know what? They have a hooligan with drop bars on there, I just clicked the blue color option and voila... thats kinda bad ass imo.

Because that was my plan with it.

But i'm probably gonna hold out and have a custom frame made, very similar but more full size looking and made for drop bar from the start. its gonna be so awesome.


----------



## mangofandango29 (Sep 19, 2011)

the blue hooli is only available in japan


----------



## larsbaby (Apr 11, 2005)

mangofandango29 said:


> the blue hooli is only available in japan


Also available at flying ball in hk


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I rode one last year at Dealer Camp. It was a pretty fun bike. Would make a good pub crawler, neighborhood bike, etc.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

mangofandango29 said:


> the blue hooli is only available in japan


But was it big in Japan?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> But was it big in Japan?


Tonight!


----------



## Jymmiejamz (Jun 13, 2012)

I rode one a few weeks ago, the gearing was very strange. It was faster than I thought it would be.


----------



## czarn (Jun 11, 2013)

I had a hooligan in 2011. So nice. Had to sell it when it was the 4th bike in the car box. I wish to buy another when moving to a larger haouse.

Anyway good for commuting (<15 km ) not more.... and on well paved roads......


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

I just picked one up to ride to school with the kids/around the neighborhood. It is a blast to ride! My wife gave me $h!t because she said it looked like a clown bike. To date I think she has ridden it more than I have. The handling is really quick, fun to ride wheelies, stoppies, etc. Its straight up good times. Good luck finding one though. In socal anyways..


----------

